# Sidewalk/pathway lighting



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a customer that wants LED path lighting (close to ground, 15 to 18 inches) installed on a fairly significant length of outside sidewalks and paths. The distances involved dictate trenching to get power reasonably close for low voltage power supplies or for line voltage fixtures. 

Any good ideas on manufacturers and type (line or low volt). Looking for quality as there are the remains of at least five complete installs of low voltage systems scattered around the property in various stages of disintegration, and the customer insists this be the "last time" an entire system gets installed.

I'm not seeing a particularly good longevity for low voltage stuff as a general rule, but I'm sure there are Yugo vs Beemer prouduct ranges out there. I don't generally do this type stuff and this is a favor for a good customer.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Nothing will last forever though. Everything I've worked with in Minnesota from supply houses or big box stores eventually breaks apart....


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Cast lighting seems to be pretty good. It isn't cheap though.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Cast also has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/

I have been using them and am impressed.
Plus most all of their products have a "lifetime" warranty!:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're doing direct burial with UF you can leave some slack for frost heave to possibly make it last longer. I agree MN landscape lighting is going to have a shorter lifespan than an installation located farther south. Using a lifetime product as others have suggested takes it off you when (not if) it fails. At least he can get free parts when it does happen.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The number one threat to all landscape lighting runs: the landscaper.

So, if reliability is the client's worry -- go deeper -- and use PVC around your conductors.

The areas near sidewalks are also most likely to receive the 'attentions' of the gardener.

Regular low voltage depths are plainly not getting the job done for him. :no:

Now, is he really willing to pay for it ?


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input. We will have other work going on for failed direct bury power to various things on the property and will be doing the lighting along with it. Pretty much everything will be in conduit. There is a lashing post on site for errant gardeners to be "attended to".


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can try some expansion couplings in your risers as you come up through the frost line.


----------

